# iMessage ne marche plus...



## Keikoku (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour!

mon iMessage semble complétement pété... Autrefois, je pouvais envoyer des messages à mes contacts sur iphone et ipad sans souci, mais depuis aujourd'hui, ça me dit qu'ils "ne sont pas enregistrés sur iMessage"...

Ce qui est débile vu que j'ai même encore leur conversations ouvertes...

Comment résoudre ce problème?


----------



## badboy71 (9 Mars 2012)

Peut être que tes contacts on désactivé iMessage


----------



## Keikoku (9 Mars 2012)

Non j'ai demandé par telephone, ils m'ont confirmé que non :/


----------



## badboy71 (9 Mars 2012)

As tu essayé de désactivé et de réactiver iMessage ?


----------

